# A cool kicking drill to improve your roundhouse kicks



## andyscriven

This is a drill use myself and teach at my school. It helps strengthen your hips muscles, improve balance and flexibility.


----------



## Flatfish

Thank you for that. I will try that out.


----------



## JowGaWolf

I do a similar exercise for a front heel kick and snap kick.  I never even thought about applying the same method to other kicks.  Thanks.


----------



## andyscriven

JowGaWolf said:


> I do a similar exercise for a front heel kick and snap kick.  I never even thought about applying the same method to other kicks.  Thanks.


 
Thanks for the feedback!!

I use it for Front kicks and side kicks as well. A great variation is to isolate the up down movement and use ankle weights to increase strength. Helps me massively to control my balance, when i'm demonstrating the breakdown of the kicks in class.


----------



## JR 137

Thank you for posting this.  I'll give it a try.

The more I think about this... When I throw my roundhouse kick, my foot unintentionally points downward about 45 degrees on impact.  I noticed it watching video of me hitting a heavy bag.  I can only kick about armpit height, but the higher I kick, the more pronounced it is.  Do you think this will help with that?  Some of it is due to kicking too high (for me), but even when I'm kicking at a comfortable range, such as thigh height, it's still there.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Cool exercise.

FYI - posting the same thread in 3 different sub-forums is frowned on here. Best to just pick whichever sub-forum is the best fit and post just one thread.


----------



## andyscriven

Tony Dismukes said:


> Cool exercise.
> 
> FYI - posting the same thread in 3 different sub-forums is frowned on here. Best to just pick whichever sub-forum is the best fit and post just one thread.




Thanks for the sound advice. First time mistake, will look closer next time


----------



## andyscriven

JR 137 said:


> Thank you for posting this.  I'll give it a try.
> 
> The more I think about this... When I throw my roundhouse kick, my foot unintentionally points downward about 45 degrees on impact.  I noticed it watching video of me hitting a heavy bag.  I can only kick about armpit height, but the higher I kick, the more pronounced it is.  Do you think this will help with that?  Some of it is due to kicking too high (for me), but even when I'm kicking at a comfortable range, such as thigh height, it's still there.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm sure it will help. The up and down motion helps build strength & elasticity in the hip muscles.  Have a look at isometric stretching exercises as they compliment this type of training.

I have a 75 year old student who after spending time working with me on opening the hips now kicks level.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

andyscriven said:


> Thanks for the sound advice. First time mistake, will look closer next time


I don't think there's any specific rule against it, and you wouldn't have a real way to know that, just don't go around doing it multiple times.

If you are interested in being active, at the top there is an 'active topics' button, which show all the recent threads from all the sub-forums. Makes it easier to look around.


----------



## andyscriven

kempodisciple said:


> I don't think there's any specific rule against it, and you wouldn't have a real way to know that, just don't go around doing it multiple times.
> 
> If you are interested in being active, at the top there is an 'active topics' button, which show all the recent threads from all the sub-forums. Makes it easier to look around.



Thank you for your help. I will do that.


----------

